# WinCC V11 Advanced Runtime



## anne (20 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

nun habe ich schon im Web ziemlich viel über diese Runtime-Version gelesen - aber irgendwie sind immer noch Fragen offen. Evtl. könnt ihr mir helfen, diese noch zu klären?

Zunächst einmal zum Grundverständnis:

1) Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, so wird die Runtime-Version beim Kauf nicht auf einer extra DVD geliefert, sondern man bekommt lediglich eine Lizenz, um die Runtime freizuschalten. Die Runtime selbst ist auf der DVD von WinCC V11 Advanced enthalten. Stimmt das soweit?

2) Wenn ich beispielsweise (anstatt eines Siemens-Panels) einen Standard-PC projektieren möchte, muss sich dann die Runtime-Lizenz auch auf dem Rechner befinden, auf dem WinCC V11 Advanced installiert ist oder nur auf dem PC, auf dem dann später die Visualisierung laufen soll?

3) Gibt es eine reine Runtime-Version für Professional, oder ist dazu auch die Advanced-Runtime notwendig? Habe, glaube ich, das so mal auf einem Rechner gesehen, dass neben der Professional-Runtime auch die Lizenz für die Advanced-Runtime installiert war...

Vielen Dank erst mal...


----------



## JesperMP (20 Dezember 2011)

Indem das ich soweit nur WinCC Flexible 2008 Advanced kenne, gehe ich auf das WinCC v11 Advanced ist ähnlich wenn es kommt zu Lizenzen.

Zu 1: Man bekommt den Runtime Installations CD/DVD zusammen mit den Lizenz-Stick.

Zu 2: Man braucht ein Runtime-Lizenz auf den Ziel-PC. Auf den Projektier-PC, braucht man ein Advanced oder Professional Lizens. Man kann den projektierte RT testen auf den projektier-PC; Ohne ein Runtime-Lizenz bekommt man ein Nag-Screen jede 15 minuten.

Zu 3: Ja, es gibt Professional und Advanced Lizenzen. Man kann alle Lizenzen Installieren, auch in Parallel. Ein "unnötige" Lizenz stört nicht.


----------



## anne (20 Dezember 2011)

Danke für deine Antworten!

Hm, also gibt es schon eine Runtime-Installations-DVD, richtig? Warum habe ich dann bei der Installation von *WinCC Advanced* die Möglichkeit, einen Haken vor WinCC Runtime Advanced zu setzen, wenn sich die RT-Version gar* nicht* auf der Installations-DVD von WinCC Advanced befindet?

Um die projektierte RT auf dem Projektier-PC zu testen, wäre es* sinnvoll* auch eine RT-Lizenz auf diesem PC zu haben, da man sonst alle 15Min. einen Hinweis erhält. Ist das so korrekt?


----------



## JesperMP (20 Dezember 2011)

Bei WinCC *Flex* Advanced kann man auch bei den Installation ein Haken für den RT setzen. Die RT befindet sich ganz sicher auf den Installations DVD (mann kann es auch separat Installieren).
Kann nicht erklären wenn das nicht dasselbe ist bei WinCC v11.

Und ein RT-Lizenz parallel mit ein Advanced-Lizens wäre sinnvoll, aber nicht wirklich benötigt. Ich teste immer die Programme, zusammen mit den S7 Programm via PLCSIM, und die Warnhinweise jeden 15 Minute sind wirklich kein Problem.


----------



## anne (20 Dezember 2011)

Aja ok, danke Jesper.

Zum Verständinis für mich, ob ich alles richtig verstanden habe:

1) Also die RT-Lizenz wäre auch auf dem Projektierungs-PC sinnvoll - aber eine RT-Version (WinCC Runtime Advanced) ist* nicht *notwendig zum projektieren, richtig? 

2) Die RT-Version benötigt man *nur* auf dem PC, wo später auch die Visualisierung laufen soll, oder?

3) Würde eigentlich eine Runtime-Version etwas auf dem Rechner bringen, mit dem ich projektiere?


----------



## JesperMP (20 Dezember 2011)

2-mal Korrekt.

edit:


> 3) Würde eigentlich eine Runtime-Version etwas auf dem Rechner bringen, mit dem ich projektiere?



Ja. Mit eine installiere RT *Software* kannst du das erstellte HMI Program testen.
Eine RT *Lizenz* brauchtst du nicht unbedingt.


----------



## anne (21 Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank Jesper.

Ich habe schon ziemlich lange nach einem Beispiel gesucht, in dem erklärt wird, wie man eine Visualisierung auf einem Standard-PC einrichtet. Leider habe ich hierzu nichts gefunden...

Frage: Habt ihr evtl. einen Link, wo das beschrieben wird?

Danke


----------



## Knut333 (21 Dezember 2011)

Wenn du ein Projekt generierst, wird im Ordner ....\HmiEs\PROJECT ein  "WinCC flexible RT document" erzeugt. Mit der Runtime und dieser Datei  kannst du dann die Visualisierung auf jedem PC laufen lassen.


----------



## anne (23 Dezember 2011)

Knut333 schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Projekt generierst, wird im Ordner ....\HmiEs\PROJECT ein  "WinCC flexible RT document" erzeugt. Mit der Runtime und dieser Datei  kannst du dann die Visualisierung auf jedem PC laufen lassen.



Danke Knut - nun habe ich mal so ein Beispielprojekt (PC Station) gemacht. Allerdings weiß ich nun nicht, wo diese RT-Datei zu finden ist, da es sich ja nicht um Flexible sondern um WinCC im Tia-Portal handelt. Weiß evtl. jemand die genaue *Bezeichnung* dieser Datei im Tia-Portal?

Und *wo* muss diese Datei auf dem Visualisierungs-PC installiert werden; in die Autostart von Windows?

Lieben Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## vladi (23 Dezember 2011)

Hi Anne,
eigentlich sollte das Projekt aus dem "Engineering" PC auf dem Runtime PC "geladen" werden, so wie das auch geht, wenn die
Runtime ein Bediengerät/Paneel ist.. Dann muss man nicht irgendwelche Dateien suchen und kopieren usw. Ist das
nicht der Fall in der Umgebung, die du verwendest?

Gruss: Vl.


----------



## anne (23 Dezember 2011)

Danke vladi,

nur genügt es ja noch nicht, das Projekt auf den Runtime-PC zu laden - der "weiß" ja dann noch immer nicht, was er mit dem Projekt "machen" soll - es muss doch sicherlich noch irgend eine Datei aus dem Projekt in die *Autostart* eingefügt werden, oder?


----------

